# LAGG with 4 interfaces



## gkontos (Mar 4, 2013)

I am trying to configure link aggregation on a server with 4 interfaces:


```
lagg0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=401bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,VLAN_HWTSO>
	ether 00:25:90:c0:93:60
	inet 192.168.1.210 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
	inet6 fe80::225:90ff:fec0:9360%lagg0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x8 
	nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
	media: Ethernet autoselect
	status: active
	laggproto lacp lagghash l2,l3,l4
	laggport: igb3 flags=18<COLLECTING,DISTRIBUTING>
	laggport: igb2 flags=1c<ACTIVE,COLLECTING,DISTRIBUTING>
	laggport: igb1 flags=1c<ACTIVE,COLLECTING,DISTRIBUTING>
	laggport: igb0 flags=1c<ACTIVE,COLLECTING,DISTRIBUTING>
```

I can ping the lagg IP successfully but other than ICMP no other IP activity passes through. The only message in the logs that is related is the following: 


```
Mar  2 14:17:39 DLCH010 kernel: igb3: Could not setup receive structures
```

I have no problems when using 2 interfaces only. The system is running 9.1-STABLE with 2X Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2630 0 @ 2.30GHz.

Any hints?


----------



## sossego (Mar 9, 2013)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/network-aggregation.html


In my setup, two interfaces are used to connect to a wireless network. I keep trying failover when I should be looking at combining.
Freebsd-net mailing list would be the place to ask.


----------



## gkontos (Mar 9, 2013)

sossego said:
			
		

> Freebsd-net mailing list would be the place to ask.



I can't believe that I am the only one in this forum trying to use lagg with 4 interfaces.


----------



## sossego (Mar 10, 2013)

Everyone does not own the exact same type of equipment as you do nor do they have the exact same interests or requirements. It is well known that the mailing lists can give more help than the forum can. 

I can believe that people do not have the same interests nor own the same type of equipment that I do.


----------



## throAU (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm using lagg with 3 interfaces under FreeNAS and it appears to work OK.

What hardware is on the other end of the link?  Are you able to get any diagnostics from the other end?


----------



## denrad (Oct 14, 2013)

I wonder if it might be a hardware problem with igb3 interface.

If it works with two interfaces then does it work if igb3 is one of the two? 

Does it work with three interfaces... if you only add igb0-2?
If so then does it still work if igb3 is one of the three?


----------



## phoenix (Oct 18, 2013)

There was a similar thread on one of the mailing lists in the past couple months.  Everything works with 2 or 3 interfaces using lagg(4) but adding a forth member causes things to fail.  I don't recall what the outcome was, though.  Try searching the list archives.


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 18, 2013)

phoenix said:
			
		

> There was a similar thread on one of the mailing lists in the past couple months.  Everything works with 2 or 3 interfaces using lagg(4) but adding a forth member causes things to fail.  I don't recall what the outcome was, though.  Try searching the list archives.



http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-net/2013-July/036152.html


----------



## gkontos (Oct 18, 2013)

Yes, that is very comforting indeed.


----------

